# Polyspilota griffinii Hatched



## SilentDeviL (Nov 4, 2012)

Took my son to swimming class came home saw this lol ...







Added some L1 Pic's
















lol i ran out of ff's give it a try ..... L1 is taking on Hydei's lol ....


----------



## aNisip (Nov 4, 2012)

Woo! Babies! Nice job Albert!  Congratz on the hatch! :clap: :clap:


----------



## agent A (Nov 4, 2012)

lucky!! i want some :lol: 

i wish my creo and stagmos would hatch!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 4, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Woo! Babies! Nice job Albert!  Congratz on the hatch! :clap: :clap:
> 
> Thanks to Rebecca





agent A said:


> lucky!! i want some :lol:
> 
> i wish my creo and stagmos would hatch!


sure when i breed them i'll send u some Ooth lol ... ooth to me is nothing but trading goods =.="


----------



## agent A (Nov 4, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> sure when i breed them i'll send u some Ooth lol ... ooth to me is nothing but trading goods =.="


lol ok tht sounds good


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> lol ok tht sounds good


Just let me know what species u like that i keep most likely I'll have some ooth for you due to I'm a Ooth factory lol ..


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Very exciting!


----------



## agent A (Nov 4, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> Just let me know what species u like that i keep most likely I'll have some ooth for you due to I'm a Ooth factory lol ..


only send 1 ooth though because i have too many bipapilla

i think u would like stagmomantis californica


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> only send 1 ooth though because i have too many bipapilla
> 
> i think u would like stagmomantis californica


No for now i only want to try Shield or Union corn or Orchids. Rich is sending me P.Ws so P.W. is off my list lol ...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 4, 2012)

wahoo!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 4, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> wahoo!


U are the Women


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats on the hatch  I hope I can come see them sometime soon.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 4, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Congrats on the hatch  I hope I can come see them sometime soon.


here is some L1 Pic..... They move so much not easy to get a shot...


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 5, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> here is some L1 Pic..... They move so much not easy to get a shot...


I love them. They're adorable. Its a very cool colouring style too. Looks grey/green with black spots. Very long antennae


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 5, 2012)

COngrats man! Be careful with the excess water droplets. I have always amazed how L1 mantis can get drown by one drop of water.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 5, 2012)

They do have nice colors, they can be army bugs!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats again Albert  !


----------



## Mvalenz (Nov 5, 2012)

Those nymphs are so cute. Congratulations on the hatch.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 5, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> COngrats man! Be careful with the excess water droplets. I have always amazed how L1 mantis can get drown by one drop of water.


 Ya Yen I didn't except it hatch this early =.=" they hatched 2 weeks before my guess time. Ya i lost around 5-10 .. from the water .. When i got home .. I have already transfer them to a bigger living environment.


Reptiliatus said:


> Congrats again Albert  !


 Thanks again lol


Mvalenz said:


> Those nymphs are so cute. Congratulations on the hatch.


 Thanks


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 5, 2012)

WOW! Those antennae are like a perfect reference to "Dumbo".


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 5, 2012)

lol i ran out of ff's give it a try ..... L1 is taking on Hydei's lol ....


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats! Those nymphs look like my oxyopsis gracilis nymphs.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 5, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> Congrats! Those nymphs look like my oxyopsis gracilis nymphs.


They do look like oxyopsis gracilis at L1 but big different when Adults..


----------

